# Decode serial number?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi -
I was wondering if there was a way to decode the serial number on a Specialized bike. My googling tells me no, can anyone back that up? Thanks,


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would ask on the Specialized site.


----------

